# Free range



## crabgirl (Mar 3, 2013)

How old should they be before u can let them free range and expect them to go back to the coop at night? I have 3 month old cochin bantams and barred rocks.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Depends on how long they have been in their current coop. If they've been in a it awhile and are roosting well, they should return to the coop for that at dusk. 

For some reason folks tend to want them in the coop before dusk and so start feeding them treats to coax them in so they can lock them up. 

I've free ranged at 2 wks and they returned to the coop each night. Birds instinctively look for their coop, roost, bed at dusk.


----------



## DixieBee (Apr 18, 2013)

To ensure they return to the coop, make sure they know it is "home"
Fence in a small run attached to their coop and let them have the run of it, able to enter and exit the coop at will. After a couple of weeks, take down the pen and they will be fine.


----------

